# Dishonored - Fragenthread



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab seit dem Wochenende Dishonored und auch schon ein bisschen gespielt, dabei hab ich direkt zwei Fragen bemerkt, für die vlt jemand eine Antwort weiß - auch wer sonst noch Fragen hat, kann hier gerne reinposten.

Meine Fragen: 

1) kann man an irgendwas erkennen, wer Freund und wer Feind ist? Ich bin inzwischen in Dunhill in diesem Hafen/Destillerie-Viertel, habe eine Mission für eine alte Lady erfüllt und die erste Lichtwand überwunden, und schon 2x bin ich unnötig an einen rangeschlichen, der Freund war, und umgekehrt auch shcon 2x arglos auf einen zugegangen, der mich dann angriff ^^

2) wozu dienen die Betäubungsbolzen der Armbrust, und wozu kann ich leute nur bewusstlos machen anstatt sie zu töten? Es gibt doch eh keine Erfahrungspunkte, oder? Dann ist es doch egal, ob ich einen töte oder nur betäube - oder gibt es (außer für Statistik-Freaks) doch irgendwelche Belohnungen, wenn man "netter" vorgeht?


----------



## hifumi (15. Oktober 2012)

Zu Punkt 1: Das gleiche Frage ich mich auch ständig

Zu Punkt 2: Je nachdem wieviele Leute du umbringst verändert sich das Ende der Story. Es gibt glaube ich nur zwei verschiedene Enden, aber zumindest reicht es in Dishonored nicht wenn man blos einen Spielstand kurz vor Schluss lädt um das andere Ende zu sehn.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) kann man an irgendwas erkennen, wer Freund und wer Feind ist? Ich bin inzwischen in Dunhill in diesem Hafen/Destillerie-Viertel, habe eine Mission für eine alte Lady erfüllt und die erste Lichtwand überwunden, und schon 2x bin ich unnötig an einen rangeschlichen, der Freund war, und umgekehrt auch shcon 2x arglos auf einen zugegangen, der mich dann angriff ^^



Geht tatsächlich nicht. Ein bisschen doof, stimmt. Aber 90% der Leute, denen du begegnest, sind ohnehin feindlich gesinnt. Im schlimmsten Fall einfach Quicksave-Quickload und du hast deine Antwort 



hifumi schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2: Je nachdem wieviele Leute du umbringst verändert sich das Ende der Story. Es gibt glaube ich nur zwei verschiedene Enden, aber zumindest reicht es in Dishonored nicht wenn man blos einen Spielstand kurz vor Schluss lädt um das andere Ende zu sehn.



Es verändern sich auch noch einige andere Sachen, unter anderem der Charakter von Prinzessin Emily, Dialoge mit den NPCs und so weiter. Außerdem gibt es ein paar Nebenquests, die anders verlaufen. Und es gibt drei sehr unterschiedliche Endsequenzen plus einige Variablen in allen drei (Wer ist gestorben, wer hat seine Familie wieder getroffen, etc.), die von den erledigten Nebenquests abhängen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2012)

ah, okay - gut zu wissen.

Noch eine Frage fällt mir ein: bekommt man eigenlich immer einen Hinweis, das Herz zu nutzen, weil entsprechende Dinge in der Nähe sind, oder ist das nur am Anfang noch Tutorial-artig, und später muss man selber regelmäßig mal "nachklopfen" ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Oktober 2012)

Kommt immer, lässt sich aber im Optionsmenü abstellen.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (15. Oktober 2012)

Ein normaler Pfeil ist nur dann ein 1-hit wenn man den Gegner am Kopf trifft was z.B durch die Eisenmaske der Aufseher erschwert wird, ein Betäubungspfeil lässt einen Gegner sofort zusammen sacken egal wo man ihn trifft, ausser du wurdest entdeckt dann nämlich braucht der Schlafpfeil ein paar Sekunden um seine Wirkung zu entfalten.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Tipps    irgendwie muss ich das schleichen noch mehr üben: im Haus des Forschers, bei dem ich infiziertes Rattenfleisch holen soll, musste ich ALLE töten, weil ich immer entdeckt wurde...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps    irgendwie muss ich das schleichen noch mehr üben: im Haus des Forschers, bei dem ich infiziertes Rattenfleisch holen soll, musste ich ALLE töten, weil ich immer entdeckt wurde...


 Ging mir ganz am Anfang ähnlich, aber mit der Fähigkeit zu teleporten, oder Ratten/ Menschen zu übernehmen, in Verbindung mit den Betäubungspfeilen, halte ich den Chaosfaktor seit der desaströsen Ausbruchsmission am Anfang auf niedrig.


----------



## Kreon (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte folgende Frage: 
Ich habe die passive Fähigkeit Blutdurst freigeschaltet, jedoch sehe ich  bei keinen Kämpfen wie sich eine Adrenalinleiste füllen soll.
Was muss man noch beachten? Reicht es nicht 3 Wachen zu töten, um Adrenalin zu generieren. Wie sieht die Leiste aus?


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt soweit ich weiß keine sichtbare Leiste - das Adrenalin füllt sich im Hintergrund. Und du musst die Kerle durch Blocken und anschließende Finisher (wenn sie das Gleichgewicht verlieren) umhauen, erst dann setzt der Adrenalinmodus ein.


----------



## Kreon (20. Oktober 2012)

Danke, jetzt habe ich es gesehen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Freunde, 
 seit gestern bekomme ich kurz nachdem ich die Option Spiel fortsetzen wähle, die Fehlermeldung Dis.. funktioniert nicht mehr.
 Ich dachte erst es hänge mit dem Treiberwechsel auf den 12.11 Beta 4 zusammen, doch auch wenn ich auf den 12.10 WHQL zurück gehe, erhalte ich diese Meldung. 
 Im CCC habe ich dreifache Pufferung gewählt, auch ein Ausschalten dieser Funktion ändert nichts.
Auch die Option -windowed habe ich schon versucht, doch immer nach der Auswahl "Spiel starten" kommt die o.g. Meldung.
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

Also, auch bei nem kompletten Spiel-Neustart? Und 12.12 kann ja nicht sein, du meinst sicher 12.9, oder? 

Geh mal vor Spielstart bei Steam per Rechtsklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften und lokale Dateien, dort "auf Fehler prüfen" oder so


----------



## HeinzNeu (25. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich alles schon gemacht. Ohne Erfolg.
Inzwischen habe ich gehört es soll ein Problem mit der Steam-Cloud-Synchronisation sein...???


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

Wäre auch möglich, es muss nicht unbedingt was mit dem Beta-Treiber zu tun haben. Kannst Du denn auch kein komplett neues Spiel mehr starten?


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. Oktober 2012)

Nein, auch das geht leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Sheggo (26. Oktober 2012)

hätte auch mal eine Frage:
welche Taktik habt ihr, durch größere Gruppen von Weinern zu kommen, ohne alle zu töten? irgendwie sind die viel aufmerksamer als Wachen und durch ihre "unberechenbare" Art kann man auch nicht vorhersagen, wann sie sich in welche Richtung drehen...

Wachen töte ich eigentlich immer (so viele wie möglich ), aber Weiner sehe ich noch als Zivilisten an und würde sie gerne leben lassen, aber trotzdem nicht gesehen werden.

es fehlt einfach eine Betäubungsgranate oder ähnliches im Spiel...


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's denn wirklich keinen Tipp für mein o.g. Problem.
Auch der Start im windowed-Modus hat nix gebracht...


----------



## Sheggo (26. Oktober 2012)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Gibt's denn wirklich keinen Tipp für mein o.g. Problem.
> Auch der Start im windowed-Modus hat nix gebracht...


 solltest wohl mal den Support vom Hersteller oder von Steam in Anspruch nehmen. Allerdings werden die dir erstmal eine Neuinstallation empfehlen...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Eine Neuinstallation wäre auch das, was ich machen würde - ich würd aber vorher mal schauen, ob es neuere Treiber fürs Mainboard und Sound gibt, und unbedingt mal ohne Virenscanner/Firewall testen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich schon erfolglos versucht (bin nicht nicht ganz unerfahren).
Neueste Mainbord- und Soundtreiber sind schon lange drauf.
Auch auf einer HDD, auf der Steam installiert war, konnte ich zwar Dishonored installieren, aber nach einem Startversuch, APP-crash...egalk, ob mit oder ohne Virenscanner
Auf dem Steam-Forum werde viele Crashes berichtet, auch dieselben Situationen: Introvideo, Start, Crash.
Vieles spricht für eine fehlerhafte Synchronisation zwischen Steam, Windows und dem Spiel. Angeblich soll Beth... daran arbeiten. Geht wohl nur mit einem Patch, na danke


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (26. Oktober 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> welche Taktik habt ihr, durch größere Gruppen von Weinern zu kommen, ohne alle zu töten?


-zeit anhalten
-mit blink durchrushen
-anderen weg suchen zumbeispiel auf den dächern rumlaufen da können die weiner ja nichts machen
-einzeln betäuben
-ablenken mit zumbeispiel flaschen


----------



## tavrosffm (26. Oktober 2012)

n´abend,
erst mal muss ich loswerden wie klasse oldscool das game ist und trotz der relativ kleinen areale eine super stimmung aufkommt und das game fordert sein ziel zu erreichen ohne endeckt zu werden.klasse game....danke arkane.
bin noch nicht soweit im spiel weil ich es nicht gleich verschlingen will aber eine sache die noch stört ist dass ich nach dem sprinten nicht auf den boden schliddern kann.
wenn ich die schleichtaste beim sprinten drücke öffnet sich das optionsmenü.
habt ihr eine idee woran das liegt?
ansonsten viel spaß noch mit dem game.


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. Oktober 2012)

Inzwischen bin ich auf andere Leidensgenossen gestoßen. App crash on launchong game ist ebenfalls mein Problem. Habe schon fast alles ausprobiert.
Auch gibt es einen Dishonored Fixer 2.0.5.Dishonored Fixer 2.0.5.rar 1.39 MB free download Crack Serial (452601 links)
Doch egal wie man zu dem Downlaid will, immer muss man seinen Namen und E-Mail-Adresse angeben. Das ist mir nicht geheuer.
Kennt jemand diese Seite?


----------

